
[pdf] PostgreSQL 10 New Features with Examples - snaga
http://h50146.www5.hpe.com/products/software/oe/linux/mainstream/support/lcc/pdf/PostgreSQL_10_New_Features_en_20170522-1.pdf
======
crudbug
Thanks.

I found pg internals guide [0] very useful by the same author.

[0]
[http://h50146.www5.hpe.com/products/software/oe/linux/mainst...](http://h50146.www5.hpe.com/products/software/oe/linux/mainstream/support/lcc/pdf/PostgreSQL_Internals_1_for_PostgreSQL96_en_20170211-1.pdf)

------
rgacote
Nice detailed description and examples.

